# Help Needed Choosing a Left-Handed Bolt Rifle (with DM!)



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I am searching for a manufacturer with ALL of these:
1. Left-handed bolt
2. Detachable magazine
3. Preferable synthetic stock

Not picky with calibre. Ideally looking for a .270 but willing to look at anything.

I am finding out very fast that the industry simply does not give a rat's a$$ about the left-handed shooter. All Savage left-handed models come with an internal magazine, not even a hinged floorplate. Not good for me as I do a lot of driving around (lots of loading and unloading). Tika does not even make a left-handed bolt T3. No luck either with Ruger.

Remington 700 can be found with a left-handed bolt, but with a hinged floorplate and walnut stock (700 BDL, CDL).

The closest I can come is a Browning A-Bolt Stalker Stainless Steel (with a hinged magazine), but for the price of an arm and a leg.

Are there any maybe less known companies that would produce such a rifle that I am looking for? I just cannot find anything with my 2 biggest requirements (left-handed, detachable magazine)...Any ideas?

Here's another question: could a Savage Weather Warrior Series, Left-handed bolt, internal mag be converted to a Detachable Mag? If so, that could be a possible solution...

Thanks.
Squeeker


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

browning A-bolt
Sako 75 hunter left-hand(although im not sure you can get a synthetic stock for this one)


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You ask for too much! Not sure why a detachable magazine is important, but to each his own 

I've said many times that if I was right handed, I would have one of everything made!

The LH Tikkas have a detachable mag, but I don't believe you can get them with a synthetic stock, nor is an aftermarket made. Great rifle, too. As accurate out of the box as a new Savage.

If you look around you might be able to find a used LH Savage 110C with a detachable mag, but it wasn't made with a synthetic stock, and anyone you find will most likely be WELL used.

A Browning A Bolt Synthetic Stalker LH is as close to what you want as is currently made. Be prepared to drop around $800 for a new one. And it won't outshoot a $400 Savage with an Accu-Trigger.

I'm a Remington guy, first, last and always. My various 700 LH's are all superb rifles. I would say buy a LH 700, a good aftermarket synthetic stock (if you really want one) and live with the floorplate magazine...


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Squeeker

Have you looked into the CZ rifles. I'm not sure if they make LH actions or not. They also do have a few upgrades you can have done in their factory primarily stocks, trigger types, custom barrels, and calibers. I have been told they shoot very good from those that own them but I don't have any first hand experience with them. They do have the detachable mag. you are looking for and they can supply it with a synthetic stock, McMillan if you like. The other would be to go with the 700 LH and replace the bottom plate with a detachable mag. The Rem. 700 has all the after market items you could want and more.

Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Longshot,

I have looked into CZ rifles...They do carry left-handed bolt rifles, but all calibres made are WSMs...Don't really want to go with a WSM...

NDTerminator,

Up here in Canada, you typically do not hunt in anything less that gloves and mitts. Detachable magazines are the best way to go for that purpose!

I am thinking I will have to settle on the Remington 700 with a hinged floorplate. "Settle" might be a little strong of a word, considering it is a very good rifle.

Thanks for all of your responses...


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

so you dont like the brownings? they have everything that you have asked for. but if you do"settle"(its not really settling for an awsome gun) for the remington you will be happy too.


----------

